# Pm Fast Track (rita) >>>>>last Version



## Amin Sorour (11 ديسمبر 2006)

Please I Need The Pm Fast Track Last Version For Rita


----------



## diablozoo (12 ديسمبر 2006)

salam...
me as well, i need this if possible.
thanks a lot


----------



## Doomas (21 ديسمبر 2006)

I guess i could Join the club


----------



## خبراء_فلسطين (22 ديسمبر 2006)

Dear All
In the same fourm we have the software. the link is

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21833

just vist download the file

Best Regards​


----------



## Amin Sorour (23 ديسمبر 2006)

خبراء_فلسطين قال:


> Dear All
> In the same fourm we have the software. the link is
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21833
> ...



يا جماعه ده اصدار 2000 انا بتكلم علي اخر اصدار والمتوافق مع 2003 وجزاكم الله خيرا.......


----------



## خبراء_فلسطين (23 ديسمبر 2006)

العضو الكريم
السلام عليكم
الرجاء ارسال بريدك الالكتروني على :
palexperts*********** 

وسأقوم بالرد باسم مستخدم وكلمة مرور لاحد الخوادم حتى تستطيع الحصول على البرنامج بالنسخة الحديثة . انا أقصد النسخة الموجودة على العنوان التالي:

http://www.amazon.com/PM-FASTrack-Simulation-Software-Version/dp/1932735038


أرجو ان أكون بهذه الطريقة قد قدمت المساعدة.

مع الاحترام


----------



## Amin Sorour (23 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرااخي الكريم هزا ما كنت اقصده واريده و لكن ال***** لم يظهر ال***** بتاعي هو eng_ameen81علي ****** ميل


----------



## Amin Sorour (23 ديسمبر 2006)

ياهو و هوت ميل


----------



## خبراء_فلسطين (23 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخ الكريم
السلام عليكم....
تم ارسال المعلومات التي من خلالها يمكن ان تحصل على البرنامج المطلوب على بريدك الألكتروني..

أرجو تأكيد التحميل.

مع الاحترام.


----------



## Amin Sorour (24 ديسمبر 2006)

لم استلم اي شيء علي البريد الالكتروني و شكرا علي اهتمامك و جزاء الله خيرا............

مع خالص شكري وتقديري و فائق الاحترام...........
البريد الالكتروني هو eng_ameen81 علي ياهو او هوت ميل


----------



## خبراء_فلسطين (24 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخ الكريم
السلام عليكم
تم ارسال رسالة الكترونية 
الرجاء التأكد مرة أخرى
يمكنك محادثتي للتأكد من الأمر من خلال Skype أو GoogleTalk
انا مسجل باسم palexperts
مع الاحترام


----------



## Doomas (24 ديسمبر 2006)

I've sent you an e-mail now My friend and thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Amin Sorour (24 ديسمبر 2006)

بجد يا جماعه الله ينور عليكوا البرنامج اشتغل بس ليه مش عارف ديمو فرجن بس الاسئله كامله؟
بس سوال لو عايزين نحدث الdata base بتاعت الاسئله؟
ايه الحل يا ريت خبراء فلسطين يساعدنا؟؟؟؟؟
وجزاه الله خير عن الافاده؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Doomas (24 ديسمبر 2006)

*Pass on the juice*



amin aly amin soro قال:


> بجد يا جماعه الله ينور عليكوا البرنامج اشتغل بس ليه مش عارف ديمو فرجن بس الاسئله كامله؟
> بس سوال لو عايزين نحدث الdata base بتاعت الاسئله؟
> ايه الحل يا ريت خبراء فلسطين يساعدنا؟؟؟؟؟
> وجزاه الله خير عن الافاده؟؟؟؟؟؟


 

Could you please pass on the program also
dooma143 at yahoo dot com


----------



## خبراء_فلسطين (24 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخوة الكرام
السلام عليكم...
حقيقية لا يهم ان كانت Demo فالمهم هي الأسئلة وهي كاملة باذن الله.
مع الاحترام


----------



## Amin Sorour (24 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ خبراء فلسطين
لو اردنا تحديث قاعده البيانات للاسئله مازا نفعل؟؟؟
وشكر علي المساعده


----------



## خبراء_فلسطين (24 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخ الكريم
بعد التحية
قاعدة البيانات لهذا البرنامج هي XML File وبالتالي ما عليك الا نسخ التحديث على نفس مكان الموجود به قاعدة البيانات القديمة. ومن ثم تشغيل البرنامج من جديد وستلاحظ ان البرنامج يعمل على قاعدة البيانات الجديدة.
مع الاحترام


----------



## Amin Sorour (24 ديسمبر 2006)

وازاي نجيب التحديث في المستقبل انشاء الله؟؟؟
شكرا علي المتابعه؟؟


----------



## wmoheb (27 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خير

هل ممكن حد يرسل الكتاب على wmoheb على ياهو او هوت مـــيل...ولكم الف شكر


----------



## nagopc (27 ديسمبر 2006)

الاسطوانه مش كتاب
و انا كمان لا ان الامتحان قرب
archmesho
علي .. ياهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــو
nagopc
علي الهـــــــــــوت ميـــــــــــــــــــــــل
الف شكر مقدما


----------



## mos (1 يناير 2007)

*ريتا الأصدار الخامس*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
حيث سبق لى التعامل مع الأسطوانة أوضح الآتى :
أفضل الأسئلة هى الأفضل من كتاب ريتا أيضا .
وأصعبها هى الأصعب بكتاب ريتا .
الميزة هى أن 200 سؤال تساعد فى تجربة الوقت أكثر من تجربة المعلومات .
بالنسبة للأسطوانة فحسب علمى فقد فشل خبير ومبرمج كمبيوتر فى نسخها أو التعامل معها .
الأسطوانة الحديثة تشيه القديمة .
وتمنياتى بالنجاح للجميع..


----------



## shaher_999 (1 يناير 2007)

thanks >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## shaher_999 (1 يناير 2007)

thanks>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>...


----------



## shaher_999 (1 يناير 2007)

thank youi this is bstd way ti share


----------



## shaher_999 (1 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله عني الف خير موضوع مهم


----------



## shaher_999 (1 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله عني الف خير موضوع مهم
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## at682 (3 يناير 2007)

خبراء_فلسطين قال:


> الأخ الكريم
> بعد التحية
> قاعدة البيانات لهذا البرنامج هي XML File وبالتالي ما عليك الا نسخ التحديث على نفس مكان الموجود به قاعدة البيانات القديمة. ومن ثم تشغيل البرنامج من جديد وستلاحظ ان البرنامج يعمل على قاعدة البيانات الجديدة.
> مع الاحترام


 

الاخ خبرا

انا استخدمت البرنامج الموجود على الرابط هذا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21833

والبرنامج شغال معاي 

هل النسخه هذي محدثه والا فيه تحديث كمان .

ارجو الافاده جزاك الله خير ونفع بك

انا على الهوت ميل at682955


----------



## gabysf (6 يناير 2007)

please send me this information
إلى gaaan333 على yahoo


----------



## mahmoud agre (22 مارس 2011)

أرجو من الإخوة الأعضاء اللي عنده الكتب الخاصة بدورة PMP وخاصة المترجمة بالعربي يرسلهالي على الميل ده [email protected]


----------



## BANDAR M H (8 أبريل 2011)

كيف احصل على pm fastrack


----------

